# Alpine DVA-9965 cheap cheap.....



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Says it is missing the "power source" and I don't know if that means just the wire harness or something much more complex. Either way, seems like a steal. Screen seems to be included as well. I would however hesitate to buy from the seller as he currently does not have a rating.


Alpine DVA-9965 In Dash Reciver/DVDplayer MP3 Satelite/HD Radio(flip out screen) | eBay


----------



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

aV8ter said:


> Says it is missing the "power source" and I don't know if that means just the wire harness or something much more complex. Either way, seems like a steal. Screen seems to be included as well.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The power source of this deck is out of the chassis, another part. Before buying this Alpine, I'd try to find the power source before. Without this the unit doesn't work.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

That stinks. I figured it was built in. I would imagine sourcing the brain for the headunit would be incredibly difficult.


----------



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

I guess that is the missing part.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Bummer. Couldn't find it for sale on PACPARTS either...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

The power supply is probably still in the vehicle, that the head unit was stolen from...

Maybe, maybe not...but it is odd enough that the power supply is not included, I am not even tempted to touch it.

Buy "hot" car stereo and next time, your recently stolen gear might be up for grabs. If there is no demand, thieves will have to move on to something else.


----------



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

IBcivic said:


> The power supply is probably still in the vehicle, that the head unit was stolen from...


:laugh: 

probably


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Guy has the original manual. Hard to believe this item is "hot"


----------



## rarson (Apr 13, 2012)

Read the questions at the bottom of the auction. The guy pulled the stereo out of his truck when he traded it in and apparently didn't realize he needed to pull the box out with it. Sounds legit to me.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

That is the beauty of freedom...you get to choose to buy or not. Good luck with that.
I prefer to play safe


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

nice set-up but no power supply sux


----------



## rarson (Apr 13, 2012)

IBcivic said:


>


Right, because the first thing that people do when they steal car stereos is go to the dealer and ask them about it before trying to sell it. 



seller said:


> If I can't get what I'm asking for this system I will keep it and let it sit in my closet.


Sounds like a thief to me! 

Not that I care, since I'm not even looking to buy it anyway.


----------

